

Why You Should Stop Using ext/mysql (mysql_* functions) in PHP Right Now - writetehcodez
http://www.brian-driscoll.com/2012/12/why-you-should-stop-using-extmysql.html

======
bediger4000
While everything the author says is true and makes sense, dumping the
"mysql_*" functions seems more like "PHP grows up" rather than a "good thing".

I'm a newcomer to PHP, only having learned some of it last summer, but didn't
the easy use of MySQL from inside PHP constitute the reason for PHP's ubiquity
and success?

Using ODBC or any other way to get to a database is quite a bit harder, albeit
allowing more control and security. Adding difficulty means not as many
recruits to PHP, so I predict we see the PHP crowd becoming more
conventionally professional. The other side of the "increased difficulty" coin
is that newbies won't automatically flock to PHP. I predict we'll see serious
rivals to PHP's place as the first refuge of the newbie web programmer.

~~~
krapp
>The other side of the "increased difficulty" coin is that newbies won't
automatically flock to PHP.

It's worth the price if we never have to see another linear SQL query again.

I've seen innumerable times where people will build queries line by line with
if statements, and then add the query variable into SQL or something. I'm not
even aware of an easy way to refactor that without manually rewriting every
single statement and every method or function they appear in. It's insane.

 _and yes I used to be one of these people..._

